# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Por favor, necesito informacion para proyecto

## ALEXANDER

Buenas tardes

Actualmente me encuentro realizando mi proyecto de fin de master y necesitaria saber donde puedo conseguir el dato de las horas equivalentes de funcionamiento de la energia minihidraulica. 

Segun tengo entendido son estadisticas oficiales pero no las encuentro por ningun lado.

Necesitaria conseguir ese datos desde 1995 hasta 2009, si alguien de ustedes sabe donde puedo conseguirlo se lo agradeceria mucho ya que tengo muchas ganas de poder acabar el master.

gracias de antemano

PD: Ya he buscado en el IDAE (solo me dan los datos desde  el 2000), el ministerio, confederaciones hidrograficas y compañias electricas y nada.

PD2: Este es un gran foro, aunque hace pocos dias que lo he descubierto estoy leyendo muchas cosas interesantes....ENORABUENA

----------


## ben-amar

> Buenas tardes
> 
> Actualmente me encuentro realizando mi proyecto de fin de master y necesitaria saber donde puedo conseguir el dato de las horas equivalentes de funcionamiento de la energia minihidraulica. 
> 
> Segun tengo entendido son estadisticas oficiales pero no las encuentro por ningun lado.
> 
> Necesitaria conseguir ese datos desde 1995 hasta 2009, si alguien de ustedes sabe donde puedo conseguirlo se lo agradeceria mucho ya que tengo muchas ganas de poder acabar el master.
> 
> gracias de antemano
> ...


Amigo Alexander, bienvenido al foro; he buscado algo y aquí te dá una pista:
  III. EL HIDROELÉCTRICO EN ESPAÑA
 ARRIBA
A. El potencial hidroeléctrico


La producción de energía hidroeléctrica depende en gran medida de la pluviometría. En  España, la pluviometría puede cifrarse en unos 350 km3/año (700 mm de precipitación media anual para una superficie de 500.000 km2) para un año medio, siendo la distribución de estos recursos muy desigual en el tiempo y en el espacio. La desigualdad en el tiempo es consecuencia del carácter torrencial de sus ríos, con grandes fluctuaciones de sus caudales a lo largo de las diferentes épocas del año. La irregularidad en el espacio resulta bien patente si se considera que el recurso potencial (aproximadamente el 30% de la pluviometría) varía de unas cuencas a otras de 1 a 13: las cuencas del Norte producen más de la tercera parte de la aportación de los ríos en el 10% de la superficie del país, mientras que el 90% restante no presenta una situación tan favorable en cuanto a recursos hidráulicos y ya entra dentro de la categoría de región semiárida.

El Plan de Fomento de las Energías Renovables estimaba que el potencial hidroeléctrico pendiente de desarrollar en España a principios del año 1999 con centrales hidroeléctricas mayores de 10 MW, equivalía a una potencia nueva a instalar del orden de 10.387 MW. Considerando todo el potencial, es decir, incluyendo como parte del recurso desarrollable las futuras concesiones que no habían solicitado permiso hasta 1999, la estimación total del recurso ascendía a 20.774 GWh/año.

*Para la obtención del potencial técnicamente desarrollable, la potencia instalada que sería necesaria sería de 2.419 MW. Según el Instituto para la Diversificación y Ahorro de la Energía (IDAE), la industria española tiene capacidad suficiente para desarrollar hasta 2010, año horizonte del Plan, 1.200 MW. Las previsiones del IDAE según los recursos existentes y teniendo en cuenta las expectativas de crecimiento a lo largo del período 1999-2010, se situaban en el intervalo de 600-800 MW.  La previsión de la Asociación de Pequeños Productores y Autogeneradores de Electricidad con Fuentes de Energías Renovables, era algo mayor, situándose en los 1.000 MW.* 

*En estos datos se contempla únicamente el desarrollo de centrales con potencia entre 10 y 50 MW, ya que para las centrales hidroeléctricas de potencia mayor a 50 MW, el Plan de Fomento prevé únicamente la automatización de las antiguas centrales. Los datos relativos a las centrales de potencia menor a 10 MW (minihidraúlica), se ofrecen en el apartado 5.3.*
El enlace que tepongo es de donde he sacado este parrafo. Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo
http://www.cecu.es/campanas/medio%20...el%C3%A9ctrico.

----------


## Salut

^^ Eso no son las horas equivalentes de funcionamiento, sino la potencia instalada  :Wink:  


@ALEXANDER: ¿En qué contexto exactamente? Si es por analizar la energía hidráulica en España, sí que necesitarias ese dato... pero si es para un proyecto de central minihidráulica, te tocará estudiar el régimen de caudales de donde se construiría, y el regimen ambiental que debes dejar.

En caso de que necesites el dato de la energía hidraulica en España, las vas a pasar muuuy canutas. Porque con las centrales minihidráulicas el descontrol es total y absoluto. No se sabe muy bien cuales siguen en funcionamiento (hay mucho abandono no notificado), y REE no las considera dignas de incluir en su estadística.

Tal vez la mejor fuente, para sólo parte de las centrales, sea contactar con Ibertrola Renovables. Y rezar para que te hagan caso.

----------


## ALEXANDER

Buenas tardes

Lo primero gracias a los dos por responder, toda ayuda se agradece.....y lo segundo perdonar si esta respuesta no sale bien por que tengo el ordenador un poco jodidillo.

A ver, el proyecto de central minihidraulica ya lo tengo hecho (y aunque esta mal que lo diga me ha quedado bastante bien,jejeje), ahora lo que quiero es analizar de forma profunda la situación en españa y para ello necesito el dato de horas equivalentes.

Por cierto desde que abri el post he conseguido gracias al IDAE los datos de horas equivalentes desde 2000 a 2009 pero de la decada de los 90 no hay manera de encontrar nada y todos los organismos a los que he acudido no saben nada o no quieren ayudarme.

Me parece que voy a intentar seguir buscando un tiempo mas y sino consigo nada pues habre de modificar el planteamiento de esa parte del proyecto

Lo dicho, gracias y a ver si alguien sabe algo

saludos

----------


## blancuchita

Hola yo tambien estoy haciendo el master de energías renovables. Estoy con el trabajo de hidraulica y no encuentro el dato de las dichosas horas equivalentes me podrias decir por favor donde los has encontrado tu???

Muchas gracias y un saludo

----------


## ivandelpozorivilla

Has puesto q en el IDAE podría encontrar las hora equivalentes, pero donde??? llevo un día entero mirando en toda la página y no lo encuentro .... por favor ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## FRAN

> Hola yo tambien estoy haciendo el master de energías renovables. Estoy con el trabajo de hidraulica y no encuentro el dato de las dichosas horas equivalentes me podrias decir por favor donde los has encontrado tu???
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo


Yo también lo estoy haciendo, menuda mierd.. de trabajo, jejeje... Tampoco encuentro nada por ningún lado,por favor, si encuentras algo me podrías pasar?

Gracias, un saludo!

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos. 
El que encuentre algo sobre el tema que lo traiga aqui para los demas, para nosotros y para los futuros que tambien lo necesiten :Wink: 
Un saludo y animo a todos. Espero que  lo encontreis

----------

